
Trump is set to announce an executive order against social media companies - tantalor
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/28/politics/trump-twitter-social-media-executive-order/index.html
======
dang
Many threads on this. Some with comments:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=trump%20executive%20order%20comments%3E0&sort=byDate&type=story)

At this point we should probably wait until something actually happens, and
then hopefully the discussion will have details to be grounded in.

------
tantalor
From the article:

 _The draft order, which was reviewed by CNN, targets a law known as the
Communications Decency Act. Section 230 of the legislation provides broad
immunity to websites that curate and moderate their own platforms, and has
been described by legal experts as "the 26 words that created the internet."

It argues that the protections hinge mainly on tech platforms operating in
"good faith," and that social media companies have not.

"In a country that has long cherished the freedom of expression, we cannot
allow a limited number of online platforms to hand-pick the speech that
Americans may access and convey online," the draft order says. "This practice
is fundamentally un-American and anti-democratic. When large, powerful social
media companies censor opinions with which they disagree, they exercise a
dangerous power."_

------
scottporad
What’s your take on social media sites curating user-generated content for
accuracy? It seems like it might be worth it, but I’m not so sure. Thoughts?

------
president
Regardless of what Trump's intents are and what his plans are for this EO, I
think most rational people can agree that social media companies are not
providing a healthy environment for discourse and that this is causing real
damage to the nation. I don't know what the solution is but all I know is that
there is something really wrong.

------
runawaybottle
I wonder what would happen if Twitter banned Trump, would be the ultimate
social experiment.

Would he create his own app?

------
myopenid
Free speech for me but not for thee

